# FTP error in Dreamweaver



## Ptit_Chris

I'm sure you've all experienced or heard of those damn FTP errors in Dreamweaver. We'll here's another one. I think I've had this error in the past but it's so long ago that I just don't remember how to fix it.

When I try to upload my site onto my server I get the fallowing message: 

The connection to the remote host has been lost. Click Refresh to reconnect.

I then click OK and get the fallowing message:

An FTP error occured - cannot get remote folder information.
Dreamweaver could not connect to the server.
Please check your network connection and try again.


So no upload for Chris. I believe it might have something to do with Port settings or security FTP setting of the sort but I realy am not sure. I am 94% certain that it has nothing to do with the actual Dreamweaver settings but instead with IE settings, or connection settings, or Firewall settings, or something in that matter.

I am using McAfee Firewall and AntiVirus. I have recently done a WindowsUpdate and upgraded SpyWare Blaster. Also, I performed a Disk Defrag. All of these updates we're doen on the same day that I noticed the Dreamweaver FTP problem so it might be linked.

I really, really, really, really need your help. I am amateur when it comes to this but I'm not afraid to ask for help and I understand this stuff pretty good, but I'm stumped on this one.

Please help soon!


----------



## cpuhack.com

The easiest thing to do...temporarily turn-off McAfee Firewall to see if it's causing the issue.

Otherwise...try enabling PASV (Passive) mode in your Dreamweaver site configuration...most common cause of FTP connection failures...


----------



## unprettynot

Hello.
m updating a website which has been created via Dreamweaver but am having problems uploading the files that I change. It used to be a case of Ctrl and s but it doesn't update but gives me the error message "An FTP error occurred - cannot put index.html.553 - can't open that file. Invalid argument". And nothing within the server will change after I renamed the files.

The file (index.html) does exist because the website is working (www.restorationonline.org.uk). I would really appreciate any assistance you could give me but please keep in mind I am new to Dreamweaver and to the website creation process so I don't know much of anything. Thank you for your time.


----------



## rammanju

An FTP error occurred- cannot put Admin1.htm
553 could not create file.

Thank you


----------

